# Surging fixed, sticky solenoid fixed, headlight installed Troybilt 2410



## coastie56

Hi guys a couple years ago I got sick of running with the choke on slightly (since day one) so I pulled the float bowl and cleaned the main jet with Gumout in a spray can and with a 68 drill bit in a pin vice. I did not know the Chinese carb had an idle air jet in a plastic plug on top of the carb as many have posted. Last year the machine was surging again and the solenoid on the starter was failing most of the time. I once again cleaned the main jet but still it surged, Today I re-pulled the carb, GRRR, pried out the plug on top, and found the brass orifice completely plugged and it is miniscule. I used a piece of wire cut from my wire brush, carb cleaner, and held it in needle nose pliers and twisted and poked until it popped through into the cross drilled orifice of the plastic plug/jet. Surging problem solved. Then I decided to clean/ inspect the sticky solenoid. GRRRR! Instead of just pulling the 2 starter mounting bolts I pulled the easier to get two 2 phillip screws on the forward facing end of the starter body and the cover slid off with the armature. OOps! Wrong end! Doublr durn GRRRRR! Couldn't get the armature back in because the spring loaded brushes released waay back inside the cover which stopped it from sliding back inside. Reverting to genetically engineered neanderthal roots immediately reached for mini sledge but stopped, went inside, took an Imdur, coffee, grabbed carbine in case any Chinese National foriegn threats were wandering by....just kidding...remember our oath.... all enemas furiegn or domestic....GRRRR...cleaned out a kitty litter box put the now probed and wanged on starter parts and drove around the block to my smiling yard equipment specialist who looked at it and said "Dang bubba you caint get there from here. Dey's pressed together at some Chinese factury in da town of Sum Ting Wong in the Shitzu province after the spring loaded contacts is epoxied in dere somehow by holding dere heads sideways....You and I can't see it cuz are eyes are much bigger and caint focus right...GRRRR You need to go to the other MTD store up the street fer da ancient Chinese secret....Now up the street I remembered a droll faced bearded fellow from the last time I cleaned the carb and I showed him the evidence of my adventuress salty spirit and he said "I gotta take the starter in back, you wont want to see this they're sorta pressed on and I heard WANG and he came back and said you just have to tap the other end cap off and then you can reassemble the armature by sliding it in and wiggling it while useing a 3 fingered monkey to simultaneously wiggle it while holding the brushes in and handed me the pile of parts. And then he said If ya don't want run over a grandkid in a blizzard with the blower in the dark which would mean more money fer shear pins I got a Headlight kit for 46 bucks. Sadly I succumbed to the high pressure tactic and bought the Arnold 490-241-0009 snow thrower light, took it home. kidnapped a weird lookin' neighbors monkey, reassmbled the starter and, finally started the TroyBilt Storm 2410 Chinese Powermore ....and the light came on....and it runs like a champ...and it immediately quit snowing....sigh.:smiley-confused009:


----------



## nwcove

lol lol.....entertaining post to say the least ! glad ya got it working good !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

What was it that you did to cure the starters problem ??


----------



## coastie56

Ok Frog Bliss ya take off the two screws that mount to the motor block but fer sure don't loosen the end phillip screws fer the end cap. This exposes the solenoid gears and it will probably have some corrosion if yours is sticking. I sprayed mine with brake clean, blew it out with compressed air and then took some white lithium spray grease in a can and sprayed that there worm gear thinga ma bob reassembled it working smoothly and no more problems. It'll take more time to decipher my scribblin' then it takes to fix it. And by the way, if that little idle air jet on top is plugged you can pull the float bowl and drill out the main jet till the cows come home and it will still surge. Don't weenie out pop out the plug and ream it with a tiny piece of wire. And still no durn snow. So I pulled the carb off my old MTD 21 inch Tecumseh 2 stroke in case we only get an inch or so, and they want 80 bucks for a new one so I went to Harbor Freight and bought a sonic cleaner and a 10 buck carb kit and am gonna ultrsonic the bejeesus out of it tomorow it's a freakin disaster all gummed up, course it's a 98 and don't owe me anything...GRRR...The Chinese import carb on my big Troy Bilt is only 28 bucks...and it is only 5 years old tops...


----------



## coastie56

Now my daughter is negotiating an "equitable division" of household items and there is an old Toro POWER SHIFT in play that I have kept running for them for years. Befor I joined the forums I didn't know the Canadians flew banners:"LONG LIVE THE POWER SHIFT" like they're revered and searched for like the Ark of the covenant by the Knights Templar Order of the Royal Canuckian Snow Blower Lodge. Now that I've been enlightened, I'm entering the fray of da negotiations.... Last year I tightened all the cables as a matter of routine maintenance and was shocked when I hit the P Shift lever and it started to fold itself and stretch out like a freakin transformer...Voila! Bazinga! I gotta get my hands on this! MAY IT NEVER RUST IN PIECES! Like the blues brothers. I'm on a mission from God...


----------

